# A little awkward and shy...



## JustAnotherSapphic (Oct 7, 2020)

...but very glad to be here (thanks @Catsmother).

Some of you might know me from DF as DialAForAlan, but in any case, call me Xander (he/they pronouns, please). I have autism, depression, and anxiety (and maybe ptsd from past trauma).

Things I like include Jane Lynch, The Weakest Link (classic and current), Anne Robinson, reading, writing poetry and fanfiction, drawing, and gaming. See you around the site.


----------



## Kivessout (Oct 7, 2020)

Welcome to the forum @itsxanderkaidyn Glad to have you here


----------



## Catsmother (Oct 7, 2020)

Welcome to the forum @itsxanderkaidyn 
I used to love watching the weakest link, I am hoping they bring it back


----------



## JustAnotherSapphic (Oct 7, 2020)

Guess what; they did (in America anyway). And Jane Lynch is now hosting.


----------



## Catsmother (Oct 7, 2020)

itsxanderkaidyn said:


> Guess what; they did. And Jane Lynch is now hosting.


Not here in the UK they haven't


----------



## Kyng (Oct 7, 2020)

Welcome to Talk MH, Xander! I hope you enjoy this place  .


----------



## ZandraJoi (Oct 7, 2020)

Welcome! Hope to get to know more about you!


----------



## Butterfly88 (Oct 7, 2020)

Welcome!


----------



## Pitszal (Oct 7, 2020)

Welcome itsxanderkaidyn 
Enjoy your stay here always


----------



## kikipetie (Oct 7, 2020)




----------



## marti (Oct 7, 2020)

welcome to the board @itsxanderkaidyn


----------



## Nymphatony (Oct 8, 2020)




----------



## Naiwen (Oct 8, 2020)

Hello and welcome, enjoy your stay.


----------



## Spice (Oct 9, 2020)

Welcome itsxanderkaidyn

Enjoy the board.


----------



## Naiwen (Oct 9, 2020)

Hello and welcome, enjoy your stay.


----------



## Pinky (Oct 20, 2020)

Hi and welcome to the forum


----------

